# fremde MAC Adressen



## server (22. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Seit kurzem habe ich ein leider wiederkehrendes Problem mit meinem Internet.
Also ich habe ein Modem (über TV Kabel), das hängt an einem Switch. An diesem Switch hängen auch noch drei Rechner, die dadurch ins Internet kommen. Funktioniert alles Problemlos so weit.

Mein Internetprovider stellt über das Modem ein, wieviele Rechner ins Internet kommen bzw. wieviele eine IP Adresse erhalten.
Es sind 4 Rechner eingestellt.

Von Zeit zu Zeit melden sich zwei fremde Rechner unter meinem Modem an, was zur folge hat, dass einer meiner Rechner keine IP mehr bekommt beim Neustart.

Die MAC Adressen dieser zwei Rechner sind bis auf die letzte Stelle gleich.

Welches Gerät bzw. Geräte könnte das sein?

Kann es an einem Drucker liegen, der an einem meiner Rechner angeschlossen ist oder vielleicht am Wireless Accesspoint (ein Rechner damit betrieben) oder handelt es sich wirklich um fremde Geräte aus dem Internet?

Ich habe jetzt das Modem neu gestartet, und meine Rechner auch, siehe da, jetzt gehen alle.
Ich verstehe das nicht, woher die beiden MAC Adressen kommen.
Kann eigentlich nur eine Fehlfunktion des Accespoints sein, weil der hätte zwei MAC Adressen, wahrscheinlich sogar ähnliche....


----------



## server (22. Februar 2004)

Habe jetzt die MAC Adressen der 2 Accespoint Stationen überprüft, siehe da, die zwei waren die anderen Geräte....

Aber normalerweise sollten die doch die IP weitergeben....


----------

